# Lubricating plastic door catches



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

One of my door catches has got very "dry" so was going to squirt it with WD40. But I removed it first to avoid getting oil on the wooden door and was a bit surprised to find it was all made of plastic.

Suspect WD40 will wreck it. What do people on here use to lubricate these plastic catches:









Thanks


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Try Silicone spray oil or grease


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Try Silicone spray oil or grease


Same here. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Silicone spray on any moving plastic parts and also on door/window seals and particularly good on sliding window tracks.

Toolstation do a very affordable can.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always used a little extra virgin olive oil with no problems.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks all. I've got some silicone spray somewhere - I'll give that a go.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Silicone spray. It's great for most such lubrication jobs.

Beware of using WD40 indiscriminately, it's not an oil at all, in fact it's a de-greaser.


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

As others have suggested silicone spray will do the job just fine.

It is best not to use any form of oil or grease on such catches or any locks as they will gather dust and grit causing jamming and wear.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I had a go with the silicone spray but it's not had much / any impact. Catch is still as "catching" (refusing to open) as much as it was.

I can't see how to get inside it to get at the mechanism. I now suspect it might be damaged as none of the others in the van are behaving like this one.

Anyone know where to buy replacements? - there is no manufacturer's name or part number on it.

Thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The catches are widely available but come in different sizes and colours. The knobs are extra.
I managed to see inside one and they are quite basic and rather flimsy.
The Caravan Accessory Shop came up when I Googled Caravan door catches but there are plenty of other sources.

Alan


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We use ordinary furniture spray polish


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They work on exactly the same principal as a retractable pen, Magnums sell them, you already have the handles.


----------

